# BIOS D2D Recovery aktivieren



## Tomsen1410 (10. August 2009)

Hi,
ich möchte in BIOS Acer D2D aktivieren, aber ich finde diesen Punkt in BIOS einfach nicht.
Weiß jemand wo ich das aktivieren kann?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2009)

Hallo!

Unter "Main" sollte es den Eintrag "D2D Recovery" mit dem Wert "[Disabled]" oder "[Enabled]" geben.
Es kann aber auch sein dass die Funktion, wie es mit vielen anderen Funktionen auch so gemacht wird, nicht angezeigt wird und sich somit auch nicht ändern lässt.
Dann sollte die Funktion aber standardmässig aktiviert sein.
Um die Funktion zu starten musst Du beim booten des BIOS die Tastenkombination Alt+F10 drücken..... funktioniert allerdings nur wenn der MBR nicht verändert wurde.
Ansonsten sollte auch die (hoffentlich zuvor erstellte) Recovery-CD/DVD weiterhelfen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

